# 928 L'Una - Still Viable?



## MarshallR8 (May 7, 2014)

Hey, all - Posted this on the main board, but much like a child who asks one parent for a gift after the other has said no, I'm looking to you guys for affirmation. 

I have the chance to pickup a new-old-stock '06 L'Una for about $1,500.00. Up to this point I was set on getting the CAAD10 105. While the CAAD seems like a safe choice, I think I'll likely regret the decision not to purchase the Bianchi here. I mean, the wheels and Chorus groupo are alone worth more than the CAAD10. Tell me the L'Una is the way to go... please . 

Just joking, honest opinions are appreciated - particularly as my concern is that the L'Una might be a bit out-dated now (even if brand new).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Meh.

That's my honest opinion.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I love the Luna and it still looks original all of these years later. The Chorus will work forever too. But, it is more than looks, ride the CAAD and compare. I bleed Celeste, but it is still about the feel vs. the look.


----------



## MarshallR8 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, guys - so it really is possible that almost 10 years have allowed a $1500.00 alu bike to compete with a $5K+ CF frame, I'm surprised but I'm new to this all.


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

The 928 L'una is certainly a very pretty and distinctive bike with "white" carbon.

I used to ride a 2006 928 Carbon/Veloce purchased in 2012. Sadly, it was stolen last year. Aside from the color of the carbon, both frames appear to be of the same design.

The 928 Carbon was a nice riding bike and handled well. The bike felt stable and reliable while descending.

The rear mono stay design may transmit more road buzz than the current style of thin seat stays.

One plus for the frame set is the ability to accept 700x25c tires and maybe 28s. I was even able to squeeze in 700x30c Challenge Eroica tires on this bike with the help of some shims in the fork to clear the bottom of the crown.

Compared to current carbon bikes, this bike is a bit heavier and likely less stiff.
My 53CM frame+fork weighed in at about 1400g. However this is only about 120g more than the Infinito CV that I'm riding now.

Internet research from when I purchased my 928 suggests the L'Una white carbon was a bit heaver than the regular black carbon material.

Component wise, the stock handlebar, stem and seat post on my 928 Carbon/Veloce were rather heavy. Fortunately these are relatively easy parts to swap and I'm can't tell from bikepedia/Bianchi archives how similar these parts are on the L'una.


At $1500 for the L'una, you'll be getting a better wheelset (~1500g) and Campy Chorus on this bike as compared to a current Al bike with 105 and entry level wheels (~2000g).

With all that said, the most important factor to consider will be the fit of the bike.
Since you won't be able to test ride the 928, hopefully you'll be able to at least ride it on a trainer in the shop to get a feel of the fit.


----------

